# Waiting game (at Columbia University): worth it to wait if it's your first choice?



## Zeno (Apr 4, 2017)

Handful of us are waitlisted at our first-choice schools. For me, that's Columbia University for screenwriting/directing. However, I will not be offered a formal spot until others take themselves out of the running. Be curious to know if schools are pruning their lists or just sitting on them. Course those accepted who don't pay the deposit get taken out but what about waitlisters who have been accepted elsewhere? I'd assume that they stay unless schools are contacted and those folks take themselves out of the running. I told Columbia that I wanted to remain on the list and hoping some soul opts out so I can opt in. The alternative is a safety school. I'm willing to wait it out for Columbia because it's Columbia. Curious about others info, experience, and thoughts about playing the waiting game.


----------

